# sana sana colita de rana...



## GIU

Ciao a tutti!
Volevo chiedervi se conoscete una canzoncina in italiano che possa tradurre questa spagnola:
"sana sana colita de rana, si no sana ahora sanara mañana."

e una canzone che le mamme spagnole cantano ai loro bambini quando si fanno male.

mia madre me ne cantava una simile ma in dialetto (della valtellina):
guarin, guarin, guarin giuret. guarin duman, guarin por sempru.
Naturalmente non la posso usare in una traduzione in italiano!
Grazie mille


----------



## rocamadour

GIU said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Volevo chiedervi se conoscete una canzoncina in italiano che possa tradurre questa spagnola:
> "sana sana colita de rana, si no sana ahora sanara mañana."
> 
> e una canzone che le mamme spagnole cantano ai loro bambini quando si fanno male.
> 
> mia madre me ne cantava una simile ma in dialetto (della valtellina):
> guarin, guarin, guarin giuret. guarin duman, guarin por sempru.
> Naturalmente non la posso usare in una traduzione in italiano!
> Grazie mille


 Ciao GIU! 
Ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata al bellissimo thread iniziato da Necsus "Filastrocche" (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=300823). Sicuramente ti divertirai a leggerlo e forse potrai trovare ispirazione.


----------



## GIU

grazie, mi sono piaciute, ma sfortunatamente non ho trovato quella che cercavo!


----------



## Najwa83

GIU said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Volevo chiedervi se conoscete una canzoncina in italiano che possa tradurre questa spagnola:
> "sana sana colita de rana, si no sana ahora sanara mañana."
> 
> e una canzone che le mamme spagnole cantano ai loro bambini quando si fanno male.
> 
> mia madre me ne cantava una simile ma in dialetto (della valtellina):
> guarin, guarin, guarin giuret. guarin duman, guarin por sempru.
> Naturalmente non la posso usare in una traduzione in italiano!
> Grazie mille


 
Sólo que es culito de rana jeje, al menos donde yo vivo...


----------



## Dudu678

En mi caso me lo decían así:

Sana curana, culito de rana. Si no sana hoy, sanará mañana.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

La versione che conosco io è 
sana sana culito de rana que si no sana hoy sanará mañana....
la mia mamma in italia quando mi facevo male mi cantava in genovese, percui non posso essere d'aiuto...


----------



## Conchita57

Y la versión que yo conozco es:

_Sana pupa, sana, con unto de rana, si no sanas hoy, sanarás mañana._


----------



## Cecilio

La versione che io conosco è molto più semplice:

"cura-sana cura-sana, si no se cura hoy se curará mañana".


----------



## Hatilaus

La versión que yo conozco, también es esa... con "culito". Entre otras cosas, porque las ranas no tienen cola (son batracios anuros).



Najwa83 said:


> Sólo que es culito de rana jeje, al menos donde yo vivo...


----------



## rocamadour

Hatilaus said:


> La versión que yo conozco, también es esa... con "culito". Entre otras cosas, porque las ranas no tienen cola (son batracios anuros).


Pero la cola sí la tienen antes de llegar a la edad adulta, cuando todavía son renacuajos...


----------



## DickHavana

Yo siempre lo he oído como
"Sana, sana, *culito* de rana, si no sana hoy sanará mañana"

Saludosss


----------



## sabrinita85

DickHavana said:


> Yo siempre lo he oído como
> "Sana, sana, *culito* de rana, si no sana hoy sanará mañana"
> 
> Saludosss


En efecto, así parece tener un poco más de sentido... porque no me parece que las ranas tengan cola... o me equivoco?


----------



## Rayines

sabrinita85 said:


> En efecto, así parece tener un poco más de sentido... porque no me parece que las ranas tengan cola... o me equivoco?


¡Sí, claro, pero es que las madres antiguas decían "colita" (como la de los niños) para no decir la otra palabra!


----------



## sabrinita85

Rayines said:


> ¡Sí, claro, pero es que las madres antiguas decían "colita" (como la de los niños) para no decir la otra palabra!



Ahhh! 
Ahora entiendo!! Jejeje


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Ahhh!
> Ahora entiendo!! Jejeje


Yo creo que no es lo que estás pensando, jejeje.
Colita sería "culito" en muchos países de América Latina.

*COLA = culo (en América Latina, no en toda )* , es un falso amigo, jejeje.
(me acuerdo la 1ª vez que me lo dijo una amiga colombiana me quedé sorprendida, yo pensaba en lo que pensabas tú, jejeje, pero me di cuenta enseguida porque no tenía sentido)


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Yo creo que no es lo que estábais pensando, jejeje.
> Colita sería "culito" en muchos países de América Latina.
> 
> *COLA = culo (en América Latina, no en toda )* , es un falso amigo, jejeje.
> (me acuerdo la 1ª vez que me lo dijo una amiga colombiana me quedé sorprendida, yo pensaba en lo que estábais pensando vosotras, jejeje, pero me di cuenta enseguida porque no tenía sentido)


Ahhh!
Pues eso será! 
Gracias Femme, no sabía que en América se usase colita para culito.


----------



## Rayines

sabrinita85 said:


> Ahhh!
> Pues eso será!
> Gracias Femme, no sabía que en América se usase colita para culito.


¡Ah..esa era la confusión!...Sí, claro, el famoso "chas chas en la cola" .


----------



## femmejolie

Rayines said:


> ¡Ah..esa era la confusión!...Sí, claro, el famoso *"chas chas en la cola"*   .


 
En España no sería muy aconsejable esa expresión! 
(Lo que me dijo mi amiga colombiana es que a ella lo que más le gustaba de los hombres era la cola  , pero por el tono me imaginé que era el culo ) Luego ella me lo corroboró, y lo miré en el RDAE.


DRAE said:


> *COLA* *15.* f. coloq. eufem. Arg., Col. y Ur. trasero ( nalgas)
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
El origen de esta significación me imagino que debe ser el asimilar el culo a la cola de los animales (Extremidad posterior del cuerpo y de la columna vertebral de algunos animales)


----------



## Rayines

femmejolie said:


> En España no sería muy aconsejable esa expresión!


Bueno...¡Pero ahora es el gran misterio de por qué!....No logré descubrirlo en todo el hilo.


----------



## Dudu678

Rayines said:


> Bueno...¡Pero ahora es el gran misterio de por qué!....No logré descubrirlo en todo el hilo.


No sé si te estás refiriendo a esto, pero no sería recomendable porque al hablar de cola se piensa en el pene, aunque realmente no es la forma más habitual de llamarlo. Existen multitud de formas, como ya reflejó el "genio" Leonardo Dantés en su "maravillosa" canción _Tiene nombres mil_.


----------



## Rayines

Dudu678 said:


> No sé si te estás refiriendo a esto, pero no sería recomendable porque al hablar de cola se piensa en el pene, aunque realmente no es la forma más habitual de llamarlo. Existen multitud de formas, como ya reflejó el "genio" Leonardo Dantés en su "maravillosa" canción _Tiene nombres mil_.


Jajaja....¡nunca lo hubiera imaginado!, por eso tanto misterio.........


----------



## femmejolie

Dudu678 said:


> No sé si te estás refiriendo a esto, pero no sería recomendable porque al hablar de cola se piensa en el pene, aunque realmente no es la forma más habitual de llamarlo. Existen multitud de formas, como ya reflejó el "genio" Leonardo Dantés en su "maravillosa" canción _Tiene nombres mil_.


 
Sip, lo sé, pero como los sudamericanos usan otro lenguaje (en general, más meloso) y la conversación era sobre los hombres, pues me llevó a pensar en eso (que ellos lo llamasen así, una forma arcaica aquí en España). Ya sé que ninguna española usaría "cola", sino "p...a" o "pene"


----------



## Dudu678

femmejolie said:


> Sip, lo sé, pero como los sudamericanos usan otro lenguaje (en general, más meloso) y la conversación era sobre los hombres, pues me llevó a pensar en eso (que ellos lo llamasen así, una forma arcaica aquí en España). Ya sé que ninguna española usaría "cola", sino "p...a" o "pene"


Tranquila, no te estoy diciendo nada a ti.  Le explicaba a Rayines el porqué, ya que saltaba a la vista que no entendía qué otra cosa podría significar _cola_.


----------



## sabrinita85

Dudu678 said:


> No sé si te estás refiriendo a esto, pero no sería recomendable porque al hablar de cola se piensa en el pene, aunque realmente no es la forma más habitual de llamarlo. Existen multitud de formas, como ya reflejó el "genio" Leonardo Dantés en su "maravillosa" canción _Tiene nombres mil_.


Vaya ... 
Menudo sitio para la cola tenéis los españoles! 
Lo tenéis al revés


----------



## Schenker

Para aclarar el asunto, en sudamérica "cola" es "trasero" (sobre todo en Argentina se utiliza dicho término) o obviamente la cola de los animales. Y "culo" es una forma vulgar de decir "trasero".
No sé de donde sacaron que tambien podría significar "pene". En el DRAE no aparece esa acepción.


----------



## claudine2006

Schenker said:


> Para aclarar el asunto, en sudamérica "cola" es "trasero" (sobre todo en Argentina se utiliza dicho término) u obviamente la cola de los animales. Y "culo" es una forma vulgar de decir "trasero".
> No sé de dónde sacaron que también podría significar "pene". En el DRAE no aparece esa acepción.


De alguna cabecita italiana.


----------



## Dudu678

Schenker said:


> Para aclarar el asunto, en sudamérica "cola" es "trasero" (sobre todo en Argentina se utiliza dicho término) u obviamente la cola de los animales. Y "culo" es una forma vulgar de decir "trasero".
> No sé de donde sacaron que tambien podría significar "pene". En el DRAE no aparece esa acepción.


Para terminar de aclarar el asunto:

En *España* cuando alguien habla de la cola de una persona se está refiriendo a su pene, incluso si el DRAE no lo contempla. Pero contempla esto, mucho más general:



> * 9.     * f. Apéndice prolongado que se une a algo.


Ahora bien, ¿por qué? Dado que el uso de _cola_ como _trasero_ es desconocido, se piensa en las colas de los animales que es algo que les cuelga, o simplemente atendiendo a la novena acepción. No hay que darle muchas vueltas para encontrar algo que cuelgue de los hombres, y de ahí el decirle _cola_.

Suele ser, por ejemplo, objeto de bromas entre adolescentes en la edad del pavo, buscando cualquier posible asociación sexual*. Como ya dije, todos aquí entendemos esto por _cola_, aunque no sea la palabra que realmente usaríamos. Tenemos un vocabulario amplio que va desde lo más vulgar hasta el eufemismo más refinado pasando por la palabra exacta: _pene_. Ah y... creo que no soy ninguna cabecita italiana, aunque estoy en proceso 

Realmente se me hace extraño tener que explicar este tipo de cosas.

 *Ejemplo gráfico:
-- Los humanos no tenemos cola.
-- ¡Eh! ¡Eso serás tú! Yo sí tengo, ¡y muy larga!


----------



## Rayines

> Realmente se me hace extraño tener que explicar este tipo de cosas.


¡Bueno, Dudu, vaya por las veces que nosotros hemos tenido que explicar qué significa en Argentina el famoso sinónimo de "agarrar"/"asir" que usan ustedes! (no lo escribo para no tener que entrar en nuevas explicaciones ).


----------



## claudine2006

Dudu678 said:


> Como ya dije, todos aquí entendemos esto por _cola_, aunque no sea la palabra que realmente usaríamos. Ah y... creo que no soy ninguna cabecita italiana, aunque estoy en proceso


Perdona, no hablaba de ti, es que en Italia la palabra a veces se usa con esa acepción.


----------



## Dudu678

claudine2006 said:


> Perdona, no hablaba de ti, es que en Italia la palabra a veces se usa con esa acepción.


Vale  Lo decía porque fui yo el que introdujo esa idea en este post. Me reconforta saber que en Italia usáis esta palabra también así, porque si no España se queda muy sola frente a todo el mundo hispano 

Por tanto se ve que algo de sentido sí tiene.


----------



## faranji

sabrinita85 said:


> Ahhh!
> Pues eso será!
> Gracias Femme, no sabía que en América se usase colita para culito.


 
El _shock_ para un español puede ser mayor incluso en Brasil, donde una palabra muy usada vulgarmente para 'culo' es 'rabo'. 

Cuesta un pelín acostumbrarse a frases como '_Lo que más me gusta de mi novia es el rabo'._


----------



## femmejolie

faranji said:


> *El shock para un español puede ser mayor incluso en Brasil*, donde una palabra muy usada vulgarmente para 'culo' es 'rabo'.
> Cuesta un pelín acostumbrarse a frases como _'Lo que más me gusta de mi novia es el rabo'. _


 
*En España se diría :*_ 'Lo que más le gusta a mi novia es el rabo'_
Ahhhh, en España también se usa bastante, es muy vulgar, pero significa pene (se usa muchíiiisimo más que cola  )
Ahhh, rabo en Brasil = culo
En España, rabo = pene


----------



## sabrinita85

Dudu678 said:


> Vale  Lo decía porque fui yo el que introdujo esa idea en este post. Me reconforta saber que en Italia usáis esta palabra también así, porque si no España se queda muy sola frente a todo el mundo hispano
> 
> Por tanto se ve que algo de sentido sí tiene.


Lo siento, pero en Italia no existe ninguna palabra como cola (=coda) que se refiere al pene -o al trasero-.
Sí, se le llama de varias maneras, pero no _coda_.


----------



## claudine2006

faranji said:


> El _shock_ para un español puede ser mayor incluso en Brasil, donde una palabra muy usada vulgarmente para 'culo' es 'rabo'.
> 
> Cuesta un pelín acostumbrarse a frases como '_Lo que más me gusta de mi novia es el rabo'._


 
¡Qué gracia!
De toda manera para volver a nuestra "cola" hay varias canciones latinas (conocidas también en Europa) en la que la palabra aparece con este significado.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> ¡Qué gracia!
> De toda manera para volver a nuestra "cola" hay varias canciones latinas (conocidas también en Europa) en la que la palabra aparece con este significado.


Ah sí? Pues yo no conozco ninguna, deben de ser infantiles.
Algún título, Clau?


----------



## Dudu678

sabrinita85 said:


> Lo siento, pero en Italia no existe ninguna palabra como cola (=coda) que se refiere al pene -o al trasero-.
> Sí, se le llama de varias maneras, pero no _coda_.


Vaya... ¡pues qué lío! Según el mensaje que yo citaba esto sí ocurre.


----------



## sabrinita85

Dudu678 said:


> Vaya... ¡pues qué lío! Según el mensaje que yo citaba esto sí ocurre.


... Qué decirte...
Que en Italia no se usa con ese sentido... Y si se usa (creo que en muy poquitos casos dialectales), pos se hace referencia al trasero.


----------



## Dudu678

sabrinita85 said:


> ... Qué decirte...
> Que en Italia no se usa con ese sentido... Y si se usa (creo que en muy poquitos casos dialectales), pos se hace referencia al trasero.


Vale, ya me queda claro.

Y sí, definitivamente mucho más común y extremadamente vulgar es decir _rabo._ Os será fácil imaginar la cara que se me ha puesto cuando he visto la frase de la novia y el rabo 

Pues muchas gracias


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao a tutti! A mí lo de "cola" en su acepción sexual me suena un poco a lenguaje infantil, sobre todo si se utiliza el diminutivo, "colita". Sin lugar a dudas, el término "rabo", en principio bastante sinónimo, es bastante menos 'inocente' en su uso metafórico. Sabrinita, desde tierras leonesas (benvenuta in Spagna!), se extrañaba de que algo que está por delante en el cuerpo (el pene) reciba el nombre de algo que está por detrás (el rabo o la cola). Yo diría que, más que en el lugar, la gracia de la metáfora está en la forma y/o dimensiones.

No sabía que en Argentina al "culo" lo llaman "cola". ¡Qué cosa más rara!


----------



## faranji

femmejolie said:


> *En España se diría :*_ 'Lo que más le gusta a mi novia es el rabo'_


 
No entiendo muy bien tu corrección, jolie. Sinceramente, dudo que nadie en España vaya diciendo eso por ahí de su novia!!


----------



## Dudu678

faranji said:


> No entiendo muy bien tu corrección, jolie. Sinceramente, dudo que nadie en España vaya diciendo eso por ahí de su novia!!


Femmejolie se había confundido, y no había entendido que en Brasil rabo = culo. Pero es que el impacto de la frase...  es muy fuerte. Es normal que uno de primeras piense que la novia no tiene rabo  De todas formas ya se dio cuenta y si te fijas editó el mensaje 

(vaya hilo...)

Aprovecho para darle la razón a Cecilio. Cola, colita son muy infantiles y lo intenté expresar hablando de las bromas de adolescentes en la edad del pavo, mientras que su sinónimo rabo es muy vulgar y como bien dijo, nada inocente


----------



## claudine2006

Dudu678 said:


> Aprovecho para darle la razón a Cecilio. Cola, colita son muy infantiles y lo intenté expresar hablando de las bromas de adolescentes en la edad del pavo, mientras que su sinónimo rabo es muy vulgar y como bien dijo, nada inocente


Y de la misma forma he escuchado usar colita en Italia para referirse al órgano sexual masculino (no se trata de una palabra dialectal). 

¡Este hilo es la leche!


----------



## Cecilio

femmejolie said:


> *En España se diría :*_ 'Lo que más le gusta a mi novia es el rabo'_



¡Vaya frasecita! No me imagino a nadie diciendo algo así, a no ser que sea una película porno...


----------



## Dudu678

claudine2006 said:


> Y de la misma forma he escuchado usar colita en Italia para referirse al órgano sexual masculino (no se trata de una palabra dialectal).


Entonces me estás diciendo que lo que me acaba de explicar sabrinita no es correcto y realmente sí se usa. ¿Qué palabra es exactamente en italiano? Como cada una me dice una cosa me estoy volviendo loco.


Cecilio said:


> ¡Vaya frasecita! No me imagino a nadie diciendo algo así, a no ser que sea una película porno...


La frase es muy muy vulgar, pero sí que conozco a alguno que otro que la diría y además sin ningún reparo. Yo personalmente nunca lo haría, suena más a película X, sí.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> ¡Vaya frasecita! No me imagino a nadie diciendo algo así, a no ser que sea una película porno...


Hoy en día se escucha de todo por ahí..... 
Vaya epílogo para un inocente hilo sobre nanas.


----------



## claudine2006

Dudu678 said:


> Entonces me estás diciendo que lo que me acaba de explicar sabrinita no es correcto y realmente sí se usa. ¿Qué palabra es exactamente en italiano? Como cada una me dice una cosa me estoy volviendo loco.


Lo que quiero decir es que en italiano se usa las palabras "la coda/il codino/la codina".


----------



## Dudu678

claudine2006 said:


> Lo que quiero decir es que en italiano se usa las palabras "la coda/il codino/la codina".


¡Vale! Esa era mi pregunta, porque ya sabes:



sabrinita85 said:


> Lo siento, pero en Italia no existe ninguna palabra como cola (=coda) que se refiere al pene -o al trasero-.
> Sí, se le llama de varias maneras, pero no _coda_.


Y entonces no sabía qué pensar  De todas formas no creo que sea vital para mi aprendizaje del italiano


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Hoy en día se escucha de todo por ahí.....
> Vaya epílogo para un inocente hilo sobre nanas (?; las nanas son para que se duerman los niños).



La frase "A mi novia lo que más le gusta es el rabo" es una atrocidad tal que dudo que haya alguien capaz de pronunciarla en condiciones normales.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> La frase "A mi novia lo que más le gusta es el rabo" es una atrocidad tal que dudo que haya alguien capaz de pronunciarla en condiciones normales.


Ya, creía que la cancioncita esa se usaba para dormir a los niños....


----------



## claudine2006

Dudu678 said:


> ¡Vale! Esa era mi pregunta, porque ya sabes:
> 
> 
> Y entonces no sabía qué pensar  De todas formas no creo que sea vital para mi aprendizaje del italiano


¿Seguro? 
De toda manera, tienes razón, puedes sobrevivir sin saberlo pero en algunas situaciones puedes ser incluso útil.


----------



## Dudu678

claudine2006 said:


> ¿Seguro?
> De toda manera, tienes razón, puedes sobrevivir sin saberlo pero en algunas situaciones puedes ser incluso útil.


Seguro  Gracias otra vez.



claudine2006 said:


> Ya, creía que la cancioncita esa se usaba para dormir a los niños....


No, se usa cuando un niño se ha hecho daño, como "terapia". Una cancioncita para que se esté tranquilo y le duela menos, ya que "si no sana hoy, sanará mañana".


----------



## claudine2006

Dudu678 said:


> Seguro  Gracias otra vez.
> 
> 
> No, se usa cuando un niño se ha hecho daño, como "terapia". Una cancioncita para que se esté tranquilo y le duela menos, ya que "si no sana hoy, sanará mañana".


Ah, perdona. No me había fijado mucho en el significado. Gracias.


----------



## femmejolie

faranji said:


> No entiendo muy bien tu corrección, jolie. Sinceramente, dudo que nadie en España vaya diciendo eso por ahí de su novia!!


No era una corrección, era para hacer ver el contraste entre el uso de la palabra _"rabo" _en España y Brasil (cuyo uso y significado, efectivamente, no conocía)
Cuesta un pelín acostumbrarse a frases como _'Lo que más me gusta *de mi novia *es el rabo'. _En España se diría :_ 'Lo que más le gusta *a mi novia* es el rabo'_
Ya sé que hay que ser muy "desalmado" (por no decir otra cosa) para decir eso (creo que se entendía bastante bien lo que quería decir).




claudine2006 said:


> Lo que quiero decir es que en italiano se usa*n* las palabras "la coda/il codino/la codina".


 
¿Significando el órgano sexual masculino?


----------



## Rayines

Cecilio said:


> No sabía que en Argentina al "culo" lo llaman "cola". ¡Qué cosa más rara!


¡Sí, claro! Por ejemplo, escuchas en la televisión todo el tiempo la palabra hablando de "las colas más bellas del verano" y otras genialidades. Pero ahora caigo por qué me causaba tanta gracia oir a una locutora española en nuestra TV decir "culo" con todo desparpajo: es simplemente porque para ella es la única y mejor forma de llamarlo .


----------



## Cecilio

"Culo" es una palabra muy normal en España, ya sólo falta que me digáis que en Argentina significa otra cosa! Si algún día estoy con una argentina en la intimidad necesitaré un diccionario para no meter la pata! O para que no me coja por sorpresa con alguna palabra rara...


----------



## Rayines

Cecilio said:


> "Culo" es una palabra muy normal en España, ya sólo falta que me digáis que en Argentina significa otra cosa! Si algún día estoy con una argentina en la intimidad necesitaré un diccionario para no meter la pata! O para que no me coja por sorpresa con alguna palabra rara...


Cecilio: parece que estuvieras bromeando con tu última oración. En Argentina, culo significa culo, pero nunca se dice en situaciones formales. Por ejemplo, un presentador de la televisión, siguiendo con el ejemplo anterior, diría: "¡Esas colas del verano!", pero nunca cu..s.


----------



## Cecilio

Sí, lo de "coger por sorpresa" lo he puesto un poco en broma, aunque la frase suena perfectamente normal en España, sin ninguna connotación de ningún tipo, te lo aseguro.

Ma addesso siamo davvero off-topic...


----------



## faranji

femmejolie said:


> No era una corrección, era para hacer ver el contraste entre el uso de la palabra _"rabo" _en España y Brasil (cuyo uso y significado, efectivamente, no conocía)
> Cuesta un pelín acostumbrarse a frases como _'Lo que más me gusta *de mi novia *es el rabo'. _En España se diría :_ 'Lo que más le gusta *a mi novia* es el rabo'_
> Ya sé que hay que ser muy "desalmado" (por no decir otra cosa) para decir eso (creo que se entendía bastante bien lo que quería decir).


 
Ah, de acuerdo, ahora lo entendí. Te ruego disculpes mi torpeza, femmejolie.

Un saludo.


----------



## HacheSD

Y qué tal:
Curi, curi, natichina di rana, se non cura oggi, curerà domani.  Es una traducción literal, pero no corresponde a ninguna canción en italiano.


----------



## Cecilio

Rayines said:


> Cecilio: parece que estuvieras bromeando con tu última oración. En Argentina, culo significa culo, pero nunca se dice en situaciones formales. Por ejemplo, un presentador de la televisión, siguiendo con el ejemplo anterior, diría: "¡Esas colas del verano!", pero nunca cu..s.



¿En qué tipo de programa habría un presentador que dijera una frase de ese tipo, refiriéndose a los "culos"? No creo que fuera un programa muy serio.


----------



## mauro63

Dudu678 said:


> No sé si te estás refiriendo a esto, pero no sería recomendable porque al hablar de cola se piensa en el pene, aunque realmente no es la forma más habitual de llamarlo. Existen multitud de formas, como ya reflejó el "genio" Leonardo Dantés en su "maravillosa" canción _Tiene nombres mil_.


 
Creo no entender.¿¿ Dicen que cola es una forma de llamar al pene????. Me parece muy rebuscado y es muy fácil de lo que creen. 
Al menos en argentina, culo = culo
                               cola =culo 
Aclaro que aquí al menos , culo suena bastante vulgar por eso se usa esta forma en cierto contextos.  A una muchacha si le dices que tiene linda cola ,le sonará a cumplido,pero si le decís " qué buen culo!!" sonará muy ordinario.
El sentido de cola no tiene que ver con la forma de apéndice que cuelga sino simplemente con el trasero o traste ,que se usan casi del mismo modo.
Rabo ,por el contrario, sí es como la cola, en el sentido de algo que cuelga por detrás, quizás más corto y al menos en argentina no lo usamos como sinónimo de trasero.


----------



## Dudu678

Mauro, si lees el hilo con atención, verás que dije esto:



Dudu678 said:


> Para terminar de aclarar el asunto:
> 
> En *España* cuando alguien habla de la cola de una persona se está refiriendo a su pene, incluso si el DRAE no lo contempla.
> [...]
> Suele ser, por ejemplo, objeto de bromas entre adolescentes en la edad del pavo, buscando cualquier posible asociación sexual.


Y añado: o algo muy infantil.

Y también, si lees con atención verás que aquí rabo lo utilizamos para lo mismo, pero no es infantil, sino bien vulgar y de mal gusto. Es la riqueza del idioma, que en cada lugar tiene sus particularidades.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Sabrinita, desde tierras leonesas (benvenuta in Spagna!), se extrañaba de que algo que está por delante en el cuerpo (el pene) reciba el nombre de algo que está por detrás (el rabo o la cola). Yo diría que, más que en el lugar, la gracia de la metáfora está en la forma y/o dimensiones.


Gracias por la bienvenida 




Dudu678 said:


> ¡Vale! Esa era mi pregunta, porque ya sabes:
> 
> 
> Y entonces no sabía qué pensar  De todas formas no creo que sea vital para mi aprendizaje del italiano


Pues que no te va a servir mucho, mejor dicho creo que no te servirá para nada, pero confía: que no se usa con esa acepción de pene.
_La coda, il codino o la codina_ se usan *SOLO *para indicar la cola de pelo.
Y bueno, a lo mejor "la coda" puede tener un significado más amplio, como el de "culo", pero nada más. 
Vaya... luego todo depende de las perversiones personales de cada uno, eh... sobre eso, pos no digo nada.


----------



## femmejolie

Distintas acepciones de *CULO* en Hispanoamérica: 

En *Argentina* significa *suerte *(*como en Italia*) (¡Ese tipo tiene un culo cuando apuesta en las carreras! /Le gané de puro culo!)
En Colombia significa *fácil *(esas preguntas estaban muy culas)_._ (vulgar)* muy poco* ( ¡usted no hizo un culo! /Estuve investigando, pero no encontré un culo).
En Costa Rica, México, Nicaragua y Guatemala (malsonante) *mujer*, genéricamente (más común en el diminutivo). (Conocimos a unos culitos en la discoteca) .
En Perú(vulgar) *gran cantidad*. (Tengo un culo de problemas desde que mi suegra se vino a vivir con nosotros).
Acepciones de *COLA* :

En* Chile* : *homosexual*. (Forse c'entra con il *termine italiano "culo"* poiché sono sinonimi)
En Venezuela : *acción de llevar un conductor* (en auto, moto, etc.) *a un pasajero gratuitamente*. (Yo siempre tomo una cola para ir al trabajo)


----------



## mauro63

Dudu678 said:


> Mauro, si lees el hilo con atención, verás que dije esto:
> 
> Y añado: o algo muy infantil.
> 
> Y también, si lees con atención verás que aquí rabo lo utilizamos para lo mismo, pero no es infantil, sino bien vulgar y de mal gusto. Es la riqueza del idioma, que en cada lugar tiene sus particularidades.


 
Tienes razón .!!lo leí rápidamente y me dejé llevar porque nunca creí que cola podía tener esa acepción. Te juro que al principio pensé que era un disparate pero veo que estoy equivocado.
Me llamó también la atención el matíz que tiene la palabra rabo. Nunca pensé que podía ser de mal gusto.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Gracias por la bienvenida
> 
> 
> 
> Pues que no te va a servir mucho, mejor dicho creo que no te servirá para nada, pero confía: que no se usa con esa acepción de pene.
> _La coda, il codino o la codina_ se usan *SOLO *para indicar la cola de pelo.
> Y bueno, a lo mejor "la coda" puede tener un significado más amplio, como el de "culo", pero nada más.
> Vaya... luego todo depende de las perversiones personales de cada uno, eh... sobre eso, pos no digo nada.


Il fatto che tu non sappia che si usa con questo significato, non vuol dire che non si usi. 
De toda manera acabo de descubrir que se usa también en español: anoche lo escuché en los Guiñoles.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Il fatto che tu non sappia che si usa con questo significato, non vuol dire che non si usi.
> De toda*s* manera*s* acabo de descubrir que se usa también en español: anoche lo escuché en los Guiñoles.


 
Continuo senza sapere cos'è codina/codino . Significa l'organo sessuale maschile di un bimbo (pistolino, pisello) oltre "coleta"(di capello) ???
Scusa, Clau, ma io non ho visto "los Guiñoles" (cosa hai sentito? ¿"Colita"?)

Grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Il fatto che tu non sappia che si usa con questo significato, non vuol dire che non si usi.
> De toda manera acabo de descubrir que se usa también en español: anoche lo escuché en los Guiñoles.


Il fatto che lo usi solo tu o si usi solo nel tuo paese, non vuol dire che sia attestato e usato in tutta la Penisola.


----------



## femmejolie

femmejolie said:


> *Ancora non so *cos'è codina/codino . Significa l'organo sessuale maschile di un bimbo (pistolino, pisello) oltre *a* "coleta"(d*e*i capell*i*) ???
> Scusa, Clau, ma io non ho visto "los Guiñoles" (cosa hai sentito? ¿"colita"?*/* *"cola"*)
> 
> Grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

Penso che dalle risposte in merito al thread specifico sul forum Solo Italiano, possiamo affermare che *l'uso di coda, codino, codina con riferimento al pene, è limitato a Ravenna e a un paese non ben definito della Puglia*.
Non mi pare che l'uso di tale espressione possa essere considerato attestato in tutto il territorio italiano e non mi pare neanche molto carino accusare qualcuno di ignorare un'espressione che, sì e no, è conosciuta da un gruppetto minimo di italiani.


----------



## indigoio

Interessanti tutte queste accezioni! Non lo avevo neppure potuto immaginare 

Nel mio paese è lo stesso di Argentina.


mauro63 said:


> Al menos en argentina, culo = culo
> cola =culo
> Aclaro que aquí al menos (anche qui in Messico), culo suena bastante vulgar por eso se usa esta forma en cierto contextos  .  A una muchacha si le dices que tiene linda cola ,le sonará a cumplido,pero si le decís " qué buen culo!!" sonará muy ordinario.
> 
> Rabo ,por el contrario, sí es como la cola, en el sentido de algo que cuelga por detrás, quizás más corto y al menos en argentina no lo usamos como sinónimo de trasero (neanche qui in Messico).


Lo usiamo generalmente al diminutivo: _¡Qué linda colita tienes!_ si capisce _qué bonito trasero tienes / me gustan tus pompis_  (tanto per donne quanto per uomini). Sebbene suona un pò ordinario, non è così volgare. Lo diciamo con la coppia o in situazioni di molta fiducia. 





femmejolie said:


> Distintas acepciones de *CULO* en Hispanoamérica:
> 
> [*]En Costa Rica, *México*, Nicaragua y Guatemala (malsonante) *mujer*, genéricamente (más común en el diminutivo). (Conocimos a unos culitos en la discoteca) .


Es una de las acepciones, y bastante vulgar diría yo. Ese ejemplo destaca más bien que han conocido a unas chicas con muy buen trasero, no les importa más que su físico, en especial esa parte del cuerpo jeje.

Ya de paso, apunto que en México 'cola' también lo usamos para las largas filas de gente. La explicación es evidente.

_Había mucha cola para entrar al cine
Hice cola para ganar boletos gratis._

¿Han oído la expresión _'no tener cola que le pisen'_?  

Ciao!
 
(come sempre, correggete i miei errori, per favore  )


----------

